# Misfire



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a misfire in the cylinder closest to distributor ( i believe it is #1). When i pulled the plug wire on it, a spark was going from the base of the wire to the bolt on the distributor, and it didn't run crappier. I got some spark plug wires from autozone, bosch, assuming that the short plug wire was bad due to the spark it created when pulled. I installed new one, and no change, car still runs poorly. I did notice that the short plug wire from the new set was a couple inches longer, would that have any effect? I'm sure its not the spark plugs, as i swapped a couple around and still same cylinder had misfire. If its not spark related, then i would guess fuel injector? Can i ohm the injectors, and if so, what is proper ohmage?


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

Ohmed the injectors, and the injector for the misfiring cylinder is no good. I'll get a new injector tomarrow.


----------



## BGaZaR (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a missfire too. how do i check if the injectors are bad? and how do i know which cylinder is missfiring?


----------



## BGaZaR (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a missfire too. how do i check if the injectors are bad? and how do i know which cylinder is missfiring?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

To find the cylinder, you do something called a balance test. It goes like this,

- disconnect ONLY one fuel injector, at a time. The cylinder that doesn't produce a worst idle is the misfiring cylinder.


----------

